

Refer a Dev to The Gig Tank (Think-Tank/Accelerator), Get $1000 - jqueryin
http://thegigcity.com/geekhunt

======
btrautsc
\+ $100k & $50k in prizes.

\+ playing gigabit/sec bandwidth.

= pretty sweet deal for the summer

------
jackstuder
how fast is your internet? not nearly this fast

